# WOODLAND CA FUN SHOW!



## American_Pit13

Nor Cal APBT Coalition is hosting it's 1stAnnual Fun Show
Sat. June 13th Registration Opens 8-9 am. Show @ 10am. 
*Show Site* ADBA Sanctioned American Pitbull Terrier Club

El Rincon De Tamayo Ranch

33201 County Rd. 24

Woodland, Ca. 95695

* $10 per car

* $10 class entry fee

Vendor Space available* $50 fee & donation to Nor Cal APBT Coalition's raffle

BBQ's & pop-up tents welcome* Food & Bev. will be for sale

*Raffle *Vendors*Weight Pull Demo*

All APBT's Registered & Non-Registered Welcome

*******************Classes*****************

Best Blue nose* Best Red nose* Best Brindle

Best Male* Best Female* Best of Show* Best Puppy 0-6 mos. 7-12 mos.

Best Jr. Handler* Biggest Head

For More Information: Jeff 530.921.7504 or Garland 925.525.3661 [email protected]

All dogs must be crated & shown on 4 ft. lead.

All ADBA Rules & Regulations Apply. No alcoholic beverages. No Females in Heat.

No Facing off of dogs allowed. Many Thanks to Scorpion Kennels.

WE WILL BE THERE HOPE TO SEE SOME OF YOU CALI FOLK!


----------



## cane76

Ill be there with the clan,lets make a camp area,or pinic area and make a day of it!


----------



## American_Pit13

I figured you would for sure make it over lol.. I can't wait gonna be a fun day. We will be out with most of the pups.

I just noticed all dogs where to be crated. I have extra crates I can bring if anyone needs for the day just let me know.


----------



## bulltalk

Thanks american_pit13,

You beat me to the punch, I was just going to post the news. Everyone please get the word out, the more the merrier! If anyone has any questions please don't hesitate to contact myself or Jeff the #'s are listed above

G


----------



## cane76

Oscar tamayo is a breeder in woodland,a lot of bullys,thats were the abkc show was held a few months ago.


----------



## bulltalk

You are correct cane76 Oscar has ABKC dogs, he is a very good friend to the NorCal in making this show happen. NorCal APBT Coalition is an ADBA club but all APBTs are welcome at the show. I myself have traditional dogs but we all need to remember that with all the BSL out there that if anything happens to one of us it happens to all of us; so it behooves all APBT owners in NorCal to unite. I believe this show will have a good mix of dogs showing the various types of bulldogs as well as their owners who utilize their dogs for a wide range of uses. I am looking forward to meeting as many NorCal bulldoggers as possible.

Best Regards

Garland


----------



## American_Pit13

cane76 said:


> Oscar tamayo is a breeder in woodland,a lot of bullys,thats were the abkc show was held a few months ago.


Good then I can call you for directions when my blond ass gets lost lmao. I wasn't gonna bring Slim cause I didn't want to be the only one with a bully lol, maybe she can come now!


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Grizz n mav will hopefully be going  can't wait to see you all there


----------



## American_Pit13

dan'sgrizz said:


> Grizz n mav will hopefully be going  can't wait to see you all there


Sweet! CA GP party!


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Party on Wayne.... Party on garth...


----------



## BedlamBully

HAHA Hey Garland whats up!
<Christy from Idaho

I don't know if I am going to be coming or not. The Colorado show is in June also, gotta be picky since money is getting tight. Take lots of pics though!


----------



## cane76

ya,i just talked to Jeff yesterday,
i just dont get the biggest head thing,maybe he forgot its adba show,not a abkc show,anywho,A osar tamayo dog lives right next door to me named tank,good dog,lazy and slow like a dinasour and if anyone needs directions pm me,i am fimilar with the spot,rd 16b i believe.
Hopefully its not all highfie like the abck show, that was a turn off for sure.
and hopefully the judges understand what a adba dog should look like,it damn sure aint a blue bully!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

ill be there!! i hope all the CA peeps will make it out there haha


----------



## cane76

comein up soon,the blue bullys take over the adba,only in california,lol,ugh!!!
Im havin Oscar Tamayo's vet crop my dogs ears,he crops full litters at a time and my next door neighbor has two tamyo pup's and one is getting its ears done soon.
Banjo's getting a battle crop,super low because he's getting up there in months,cheap prices by the way,id like to have him adba registered by then but regretfully i believe im running out of time.


----------



## American_Pit13

I am not going to be able to make it out to this show Pregnancy issues. However Optimus Prime (pluto now) will be out there with his new owners and this is her first show. Could any of my friends that come across them please give them a helping hand in what to do at a show lol. I was subposted to be there to help her out, but now she will be all on her own.


----------



## bulltalk

I'm sorry to hear that you aren't able to come, I was looking forward to seeing you. I hope all is well & that you are not going for preventive reasons. Please have your friends ask for me if they need any help.

Kind Regards
Garland


----------



## American_Pit13

Anyone get pictures?


----------



## synno2004

I made it out to the show. It was fun met some cool people the 6hr. Drive was killer, but well worth it.

Jack took first Place in his class
Best Male
YES!!!


----------

